# ,      ,
!    20 ,    !       ..       .    , -! , .        ! !-  !   0992589564

----------


## greta

,  -    ,    .          ,  -     .     !

----------

-   ,      ;)

----------


## dani-mani

,   .  !

----------


## mariam

,   ,

----------


## Tiramisu

> 20 ,

   

> , -!

      ,       .

----------


## julia555

20              2    10     10,  2     ,    ,                 ,        ,     ,   ,         .

----------


## Condor

,      - .       -  ,          .    .           ,     ,  ,    ,      ,    .      .      :            ?

----------


## julia555

,    ,          ,

----------


## Tiramisu

> -

            .     .      .   ,    ,   , , ,   .

----------


## Vendi

))))       +  ,                .  -    ,       -     .

----------


## Karen

> .

        .

----------


## MAD_MAX

,  .

----------


## laithemmer

,    ,    ,         - !
   -   !
,            ,      -      .       -  ,      ,     ,...    ,   " " .
,

----------


## Karen

> ,

        ???????

----------


## laithemmer

> ???????

   ,   *ᒺ   
      -  ,

----------


## Karen

> ,   *ᒺ   
>       -  ,

    -    !!!!

----------


## MAD_MAX



----------


## Karen

> 

     ...

----------


## laithemmer

> -

   ,      -  .   16....
*MAD_MAX* :D      ,

----------


## MAD_MAX

))))

----------


## les

> ))))

    !  ?

----------


## MAD_MAX

)))

----------


## laithemmer

> ?

   !
  ?)

----------


## MAD_MAX

> !
>   ?)

----------


## Karen

> !
>   ?)

    !!!!!  !!!

----------


## laithemmer

,  !    *MAD_MAX*!      !

----------


## MAD_MAX

,

----------

.

----------

